# Road trip LAX-South Lake Tahoe - Las Vegas



## cissy (Jan 11, 2008)

Thinking about driving the above route around a Lake Tahoe exchange.  I'm not familiar with the west coast, except for the inside of airports, and would appreciate any suggestions, comments, etc.  What would be the best route for sightseeing, which points of interest are not to be missed, and about how much time should we allow for the drives to and from Lake Tahoe?  I'm hoping for a late summer or September time frame.

TIA.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 11, 2008)

This would be a very long drive - the most direct route  between LA and Tahoe is 437 miles and that time of year it will be very hot (100 degrees) and dry.  

The most scenic route would be up the coastline to San Francisco and then over to Tahoe, but that is at least a 2 day trip - longer if you want to do any sightseeing.

If your goal is really to see Tahoe, you should probably fly from LA to Reno and then rent a car and drive to Tahoe.

See my Tahoe Travel page  for lots of ideas about what to see and do in Tahoe.


----------



## cissy (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Denise,

I was looking for sights along the direct route.  It appears from Mapquest and Google maps, that that route goes by a number of national parks.  I expect we will need to take a couple of days each way, and that is fine.  I figure once I am out that way, I'd like to see Las Vegas as well.  Could you suggest good accomodations along that route?

Chris


----------



## BSQ (Jan 11, 2008)

it's been a looooooooong time since I've driven this entire route ... but on 395 Mammoth Lake, June Lake, Convict Lake all are gorgeous any season.  In Mammoth there used to be a sign directing you to the San Andreas Fault. They've since taken the sign down, but I can say yup, I've stood IN the San Andreas Fault Line.  Pretty cool actually. (stupid too since it was 2 days after a pretty good sized quake).

The town of Bishop I think is very quaint, and Schat's Bakkey is a necessary stop for us.  Sheephearder's Bread. mmmmmmm.


----------



## tiger1210 (Jan 11, 2008)

This is a nice drive, but sometimes dangerous in places for the narrow roads. Also, on 395 the police are everywhere so watch your speed thru the small towns. When it says 25, go 25!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 11, 2008)

cissy said:


> Hi Denise,
> 
> I was looking for sights along the direct route.  It appears from Mapquest and Google maps, that that route goes by a number of national parks.  I expect we will need to take a couple of days each way, and that is fine.  I figure once I am out that way, I'd like to see Las Vegas as well.  Could you suggest good accomodations along that route?
> 
> Chris



I would stick with the mountain parks - in August and early September, Las Vegas will be a cozy 110 degrees - you won't want to be outside.  Some of the southern part of your drive may be that hot too.  

With such little time, I think I would drive straight through to Yosemite from LA (5+ hours) stay in the park (make reservations NOW) , and spend the rest of the day exploring Yosemite and then head for Tahoe in the morning. (4+ hours)  You really don't have time to do much more.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 11, 2008)

BSQ said:


> it's been a looooooooong time since I've driven this entire route ... but on 395 Mammoth Lake, June Lake, Convict Lake all are gorgeous any season.  In Mammoth there used to be a sign directing you to the San Andreas Fault. They've since taken the sign down, but I can say yup, I've stood IN the San Andreas Fault Line.



If they've taken the sign down, that's probably because the sign was embarrassingly incorrect.  Mammoth is at least 300 miles from the San Andreas fault.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 11, 2008)

I think that's a nice road trip if you've got the extra time. Here's what I would do, and assuming time and distance aren't that important to you.

On your way from LAX to Tahoe go up the Coast to San Francisco Bay area. Drive Big Sur, California Hwy 1 between San Luis Obispo and Monterey.  Continue on Hwy 1 through Santa Cruz and up the San Mateo Coast.  If you, like continue across the Golden Gate Bridge and loop around the north end of San Francisco.  If so motivated and you want to add another day to your trip, spend a day in the Wine Country around Sonoma and Napa. 

Continuing around the north bay, hookup with I-80 in Solano Country, then take I-80 to Sacramento.  From Sacramento either continue on I-80 across Donner Summit and head into Lake Tahoe from the north or take US-50 and come into Tahoe from the south.

On your way back, travel south along the Sierra Foothills, doing some of your park visits along the way.  Be sure to catch Yosemite.  After you reach Bakersfield, cross Tehachapi summit to Barstow, then take I-15 to Las Vegas.  There's not much to see between Bakersfield and Las Vegas (unless you are as big a geology nerd as I am - in that case get a field book and you might get so fascinated in the upper Mojave that you'll never make it to Las Vegas).

Another option would be to go down the foothills as far as Yosemite, then take Hwy 120 through Yosemite Park, across Tioga Pass, and over to Lee Vining in the Mono Lake area.  That's a spectacular drive.

Then head down Hwy 395 toward Death Valley.  Time your arrival in Death Valley for the evening, so you can catch sunset - sunrise and sunset are the prettiest times in Death Valley because the reds oranges and yellows are more prominent. And it's cooler.  At that time of year you won't want to be in Death Valley any time when the sun is out - it will still likely be well over 100 deg F even at Sunset.  

From Death Valley it's a short jaunt to Las Vegas.

On the way back to LA from Las Vegas cut off from I-15 at Barstow on Hwy 247 to Lucerne Valley, then take Hwy 18 to Big Bear in the San Bernardino Mountains.  If you stay on Highway 18 you'll end up on Rim-of-the-World Road, which follows the crest of the San Bernardino Mountains before it drops down into San Bernardino.  Or take Hwy 38 out of Big Bear to Mentone and Redlands. Hwy 38 crosses climbs to about 9000 feet before descending to the Valley and give great views of Mt. San Bernardino.

If the LA Basin is smoggy Hwy 38 us your better bet, since everything will be pretty smogged out on Hwy 18 after you leave the Big Bear valley. But if the smog levels are low (or there's a Santa Ana wind) Hwy 18 will give you some stunning views of the LA basin.


----------



## cissy (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone!  T_R, how long should we allow for your route?


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 12, 2008)

T R's suggestion and routing is a wonderful Western road trip. I'd plan at least 2 days driving time on each of the North, and Southbound legs. At the time of year you are looking at, I'd spend more time at the Northern end- Tahoe, Mammoth, and less- or none at Death Valley/Vegas.

I'm especially fond of the Hwy 1 (they call it PCH- Pacific Coast Highway) If you can, rent a convertible. Plan a stop at San Simeon's Hearst Castle. I think there are about 5 tours. Take at least 1 inside/outside. 

Enjoy the Left Side!

Jim Ricks


----------



## Andar (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree with TR.  Take the Coastal route!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 12, 2008)

cissy said:


> Thanks everyone!  T_R, how long should we allow for your route?



TR's route is fantastic, but you need several days to do it.  I would skip the Death Valley part in Aug./Sept. - there is a real reason they call it Death Valley! 

California is a huge state and you just can't see it all in a week.  Since you are going to Tahoe, I would focus on that area and not try to see everything.  The mountains will be beautiful in August/Sept., but the low-lands will be hellishly hot.  Save them for a spring trip.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 13, 2008)

I have driven all of the various routes many times. There are many different options so it is really very difficult to recommend which is best without knowing just how much time you have. You can do Lake Tahoe to Las Vegas quite easily in one day. I would take 395 south. You can cut over to Beatty NV just south of Bishop if you don't want to do the Death Valley thing. We did that on our last trip through there. If you do the coastal route up to San Francisco then you really need to allow at least 5 days to do it justice. It would be a shame to drive up to San Francisco and not allow at least couple of days to see the city and surrounding area.

The other option is to drive from Los Angeles up to Fresno and then stop at Yosemite which is another must see. It will be a rather boring trip from Los Angeles to Fresno. You could drive up the coast through Santa Barbara, etc. and cut over to Fresno which would make trip longer but more scenic. Either way is a 1 day trip without doing much stopping to see the sights. If you can't get a place to stay in Yosemite, then I would recommend staying the night in Oakhurst. I would exit the park by Mariposa and take Hwy 49 north to Placerville where you will then take Hwy 50 east right into South Lake Tahoe. I have done this route several times and it is very scenic. Hwy 49 is the Gold Rush trail with a lot of historic towns along the way.

I could go on and on with different options and each one has their own value. There is so much to see in California that even a month would barely scratch the surface.

It really boils down to how much time do you have and what do you want to see.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 13, 2008)

cissy said:


> Thanks everyone!  T_R, how long should we allow for your route?



That's the wrong question. The proper question is "how much time do you have?? - both before and after Tahoe.  As I mentioned, the routing I described assumes that time isn't important.


----------



## cissy (Jan 14, 2008)

I was thinking two extra days coming and going.  I'm hoping to do the entire coastal route from Oregon south another time.  Since I've recently retired, time isn't much of an issue, but lodging could be.  Also, though the hiking would have really excited me when I was younger, and in better shape, most of my sightseeing would need to be less active.  Thanks for all of your suggestions.  It's obvious this is an area I need to explore more thoroughly.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 14, 2008)

cissy said:


> I was thinking two extra days coming and going.  I'm hoping to do the entire coastal route from Oregon south another time.  Since I've recently retired, time isn't much of an issue, but lodging could be.  Also, though the hiking would have really excited me when I was younger, and in better shape, most of my sightseeing would need to be less active.  Thanks for all of your suggestions.  It's obvious this is an area I need to explore more thoroughly.



IOW - a total of three days en route from LA to Lake Tahoe, and three days from Tahoe to Las Vegas??


----------

